# Let's race



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

This dio needs more work before it's done, but I couldn't wait to take a couple pics.

The burnout


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Total V-Dub Coolness!

Max Bryant


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty cool


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## GLH Turbo (Sep 2, 2007)

Lookin' good so far. What did you use for the smoke in the burnout picture?


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I stole a make-up pad from my wife, and ripped it apart. I think it worked pretty good.

GLH- what part of Ontario are you from?


----------



## GLH Turbo (Sep 2, 2007)

70_442 said:


> I stole a make-up pad from my wife, and ripped it apart. I think it worked pretty good.
> 
> GLH- what part of Ontario are you from?


I'm from Markham, Ontario. I've been thinking a lot this past while about doing a couple of dioramas for myself. One would be a 1/64th scale model of my home and another would be a full drag strip setup.

Nice work with the make-up pad, I'm going to have to give that a shot tomorrow.


----------



## budsvtec (Feb 8, 2005)

Swwwweeeeet


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Super Bug by a bumper!
Nicely done 70-442 :thumbsup:


----------

